# any bets for when she is due?



## newton the goat (Oct 18, 2017)

So my ewe is seriously pregnant though she doesnt have an udder yet i know that she is over two months (been keeping a very close eye on them daily watching how the have changed etc) 




 


Her vulva looks normal but recently her personality has turned to the exact opposite it was previously. Instead of being completely terrified of me she runs and greets me at the gate and demands attention. No clue if that means anything. Her stomach is also solid and hanging down Lower than before. Anyone have any guesses for when she is due? cause honestly i have no clue


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 19, 2017)

Has she had lambs before? Ewes who have lambed in earlier years udder up earlier than first timers as a rule.

She doesn't look that huge to me and could have several weeks to go*....main lamb growth is in the last 6 weeks of the pregnancy.

Often it's almost impossible to tell, but she'll get an udder.....this can happen anything from a month before she gives birth to just a day or so before birth.She'll become hollow either side of her tail, belly will'drop', lamb movement may be seen, vulva red/swollen maybe, and she'll get restless. She may go off her food.

She may be showing the need for concentrated supplements if she is so keen to see you!

Apologies if I am 'teaching grandma to suck egg', but I'm not sure how many lambs you have had before. Whatever (and whenever) they arrive.....good luck to you and momma ....here's hoping they're fit and fine.*


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Has she had lambs before? Ewes who have lambed in earlier years udder up earlier than first timers as a rule.
> 
> She doesn't look that huge to me and could have several weeks to go*....main lamb growth is in the last 6 weeks of the pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Nah i appreciate every bit of advice i can get lol this is my first lambing season and she is one of my FF 's so any advice i can get for this situation is extremely helpful. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## newton the goat (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Has she had lambs before? Ewes who have lambed in earlier years udder up earlier than first timers as a rule.
> 
> She doesn't look that huge to me and could have several weeks to go*....main lamb growth is in the last 6 weeks of the pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Nah i appreciate every bit of advice i can get lol this is my first lambing season and she is one of my FF 's so any advice i can get for this situation is extremely helpful. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## AimeeDx (Oct 20, 2017)

It might be a little longer, is she running or walking different?
Our first time ewe waddled around everywhere very slowly!
Just for a comparison of bellies, this was her a few days before giving birth to a single.
Good luck with your first lambing!
Hope you get a lot of healthy babies!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a ewe that was bounce off the wire bonkers if I tried to get close to her. she was wild. A week before she lambed, she suddenly became my best friend and wanted her tummy rubbed! Her udder filled up like a milk goat and stayed that for weeks, driving me nuts. 

So when is your ewe due? Any time between now and when she has them. I know, not the answer you are looking for, but it is truthful.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 21, 2017)

I've shown this pic before...THIS is wide.....triplets 4 days before birth


----------



## AimeeDx (Oct 21, 2017)

SheepShape, and I thought my sheep was waddling! I would like to see how your ewe gets around!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2017)

This is my ewe that drove me nuts. She was like this for WEEKS! 
She had twins.


----------

